# Whinning Noise When Accelerating



## 2010NissanSentra (Jul 8, 2016)

My car be having whining sounds When I roar up the Engine either before I drive or while driving...When driving about 80 mph or little more over for a period of time my car feels like it's losing energy as it decelerate as I accelerate the car... Doesn't matter how far down I push the gas pedal the car Doesn't go pass 2 1/2 rpm n that it feels like no energy is going into the engine


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey I'm having the same issue with my 2008 sentra. It happens when I'm driving over 100km for a couple of hours. First time it happened I changed the transm oil, it happened again and transm oil light came on but the oil is fine says my mechanic so not sure now. a clutch fluid light also came on. i'm thinking, is this a heat issue? my thermo gauge is always the same at middle, though my coolant seems dirty and i don't think i've ever changed it since purchasing the car last year at 180,000 km. Could it be the coolant?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Symptoms of a Bad Crankshaft Sensor | DoItYourself.com


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi quadraria! I'm in Hull! haha i can't believe it.
Whose car are you diagnosing? Mine is a bit different in that it will accellerate and keep a speed of at least 100km no problem. Just the speedometer sometimes goes to 0 even though i'm at 100 and the car will rev high and not switch in to higher gear (down-gears) as if a limiter kicks in.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ferrari
That is cool I am in Hull also. Sorry I meant to post the link in another thread. But still, your sentra is at an age and mileage that you may want to change the cam and crank sensors, the O2 sensors, and the spark plugs if they have never been changed. Also, do change the coolant. Have you changed the clutch fluid?


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

Too cool! Where do you work? Are you a mechanic or parts specialist? 
No i have not changed the clutch fluid. Do you know How much would that cost, before labor? Is it bad that I changed the transmission oil and not the clutch fluid at the same time? I my transm oil bad again?
Also, how much am i looking at for the other things you said (sensors and plugs) before labor? 
Thanks a tonne for your help! GO HULL! Haha


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a mechanic, I work in advertising. This is purely a field of interest for me as well as a hobby. My advice is to learn as much as you can and do as much as you can yourself.
No probs with your transmission oil change, you don't have to do the clutch at the same time, but make sure the level is good. If you do a google search for the factory service manual for your Sentra, it should bring up a competing Nissan Forum, and you can access it there free.
Prices and quality of parts varies. Rock Auto is a great ressource, and often, has the best available pricing even including delivery charges.


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks so much for your help! 
I usually like to do what i can myself to save some money, but I just started living on my own 2 years ago so i dont have many tools yet. My family is in Toronto, i'm here for work.
All the best!


----------

